# Bucket truck expenses



## BranchWalker74 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello all, I have been tossing around the thought of adding a bucket truck to my kit. I was wondering about hidden expenses. I would probably need to settle for an older one for about $15 K. Are they expensive to insure and register? What kind of money on average to maintain an older bucket? I would like to find one with a forestry package to save on having an extra truck for chips. Thanks for the help.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## begleytree (Feb 27, 2007)

Be very careful with older, cheaper bucket trucks. not only from a safety standpoint but an older truck can dime you to death as well. registration is based upon GVW. some older models are not serviced by the manufacturer, so you cannot get parts for the booms.
Try to take that $15K and put it down on a newer truck. you will be better off in the long run. try somewhere in the 35-40K range for a solid used truck, and even there, there are no gurantees.
-Ralph


----------



## MURPHYTREE (Feb 27, 2007)

*bucket truck*

My brother and I just went through the process of buying a bucket truck.There are a couple of things to think about in different areas.
1.Who was operating the bucket previously.(were they cautious and careful)
2.Has the bucket been through all the correct testing and maintenence.(and by whom)
3.Pre your purchase check out all possible warrenties and see if they still apply.
4. Always remember you get what you pay for .
As I was reading your post the first thing that came to mind was I dont think I would opperate a bucket that only cost 15k. Just my opinion,be careful and do your homework


----------



## jonseredbred (Feb 27, 2007)

There are good units out there for $15,000. It just depends on how little you are willing to accept. I have seen alot of good booms on junk trucks that you can get your hands on.

If you are mechainically inclined and buy a good unit, you can get by. But dont think you can find a 15k truck that will run 40 hrs a week 6 days a week on nothing but oil changes and grease, aint gonna happen.


----------



## BranchWalker74 (Feb 27, 2007)

Now to think about it, you guys are right. The safety issue is very important to me. My father was badly injured about 20 years ago when the boom broke on a bucket truck he was using. The company he was working for always bought the cheapest equipment they could find. I don't want to turn into that sort of company. What I am thinking is if I spend 30 k on a bucket truck, why not spend 50k on a track mounted machine like a spider lift. That way it can get into back yards, and the maintenance cost will be much lower. I was just hoping to get something cheaper for a couple of years, but now I think it may be a bad idea.


----------



## treevet (Mar 3, 2007)

15k prob decent amount for a reliable used pickup. A much bigger truck w a boom and hydraulics and controls for 15k would prob be sold by someonethat knows equipment is in need of repairs (cables, chains, hoses,etc.) or just outdated and unable to replace parts. I don t like the forestry pkg. Too heavy to go on the lawn and not a rear mount which is easier to set on the tree and not dropstuff on it.


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 6, 2007)

Branchwalker, when climbing a tree you work from the inside out. With a bucket you work from the outside in. It sounds like you already figured out the 15k thing. A forestry truck, with the boom mounted behind the cab, is good for working off roads or anywhere you are going to the side. In residential work you will find that most scenarios the room is tight and going off the side isnt always possible. Having a chipper on back means less vehicles but it also means you will need more room in your work area to pull truck AND chipper up to the tree. Then when dumping you need to lower outriggers, raise the boom, raise the box, raise the outriggers, pull forward and then put this whole thing back. You will only be able to dump on very level and solid areas. Now if you get a rear mount truck with over center ability, your reach will be greater and take up less room. You will have to have another vehicle for clean ups but just charge accordingly. 
As far as maintenance you should find a reputable mechanic that is certified for that boom for your yearly inspection and a dielectric test. Check into these numbers to figure out your costs.
As far as a track mount I believe they would be OK for removals but trimming may be an issue because of their non over center capacity= limited reach. Look at the paper work as to how much reach and in what direction they go. They maybe tall but it is nice to have some room below you that isnt your vehicle or base. 
There isnt a one boom is great for all trees. There like golf clubs, one is great for this and another is good for that. Long story short is that I believe that a rear mount, over center boom will give you the greatest versatility.


----------



## BranchWalker74 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, I am NOT going to go the cheep way. I agree with the majority of you guys. I don't think I am ready for a bucket. During the winter I spend too much time on ebay looking at tree equipment. I tend to get big ideas but not a big budget. I have been brain storming about ways to make my company more productive for the least amount of money. Here in western NY our tree companies are still overwhelmed with trees that need work from our October surprise snow storm. I was just thinking with a bucket I could do more trees per day and get caught up quicker. Last November I rented a 35" man lift for a few days, ever since I have been thinking that I need one. The time will come for me to have a lift, prob. a Spider Lift, so I can get into back yards. I think I need to weight another year or two before I spend over $53000. Thank everybody for your good advise.


----------



## BranchWalker74 (Mar 6, 2007)

antigrassguy said:


> Branchwalker, when climbing a tree you work from the inside out. With a bucket you work from the outside in. It sounds like you already figured out the 15k thing. A forestry truck, with the boom mounted behind the cab, is good for working off roads or anywhere you are going to the side. In residential work you will find that most scenarios the room is tight and going off the side isn't always possible. Having a chipper on back means less vehicles but it also means you will need more room in your work area to pull truck AND chipper up to the tree. Then when dumping you need to lower outriggers, raise the boom, raise the box, raise the outriggers, pull forward and then put this whole thing back. You will only be able to dump on very level and solid areas. Now if you get a rear mount truck with over center ability, your reach will be greater and take up less room. You will have to have another vehicle for clean ups but just charge accordingly.
> As far as maintenance you should find a reputable mechanic that is certified for that boom for your yearly inspection and a dielectric test. Check into these numbers to figure out your costs.
> As far as a track mount I believe they would be OK for removals but trimming may be an issue because of their non over center capacity= limited reach. Look at the paper work as to how much reach and in what direction they go. They maybe tall but it is nice to have some room below you that isn't your vehicle or base.
> There isn't a one boom is great for all trees. There like golf clubs, one is great for this and another is good for that. Long story short is that I believe that a rear mount, over center boom will give you the greatest versatility.



I really like your post. I like how you broke it all down for me. I think after reading the forestry package might be a bit of a pain in the but.


----------



## antigrassguy (Mar 6, 2007)

I was in your postion and can understand your thinking. Start to look at your jobs and think about what would be needed, as far as a bucket, to get the job done. Dont rush into this one. Every truck configuration is good for something but get one that will fill your niche. NEVER stop dreaming! And try to never get caught up, what would you do than???


----------



## DFD34 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Bucket Trucks*

I can't agree more with MURPHYTREE. Do your homework on any big money purchase. Look at the maintenance records and all inspection records. Don't buy a truck form someone who has beat the crap out of his equipment. It is your life that will be 60ft up. 15k sounds way to cheap for a bucket truck. If something major goes wrong with the aerial unit it will sure cost you more than another 15k. Just my opinion....... DFD34


----------



## treevet (Mar 6, 2007)

BranchWalker74 said:


> Hello all, I have been tossing around the thought of adding a bucket truck to my kit. I was wondering about hidden expenses. I would probably need to settle for an older one for about $15 K. Are they expensive to insure and register? What kind of money on average to maintain an older bucket? I would like to find one with a forestry package to save on having an extra truck for chips. Thanks for the help.:greenchainsaw:


From what you orig posted you already have a truck and chipper. I think you are ready for a bucket truck. You ve got advice on what to buy. You have the desire and imo that is the next most intelligent posession for your growth. You could buy a real nice used 55' for 25 to 30 k range (I know I could and have). Put 5 or 10 down and what increase in your revenue from this purchase you will easily make the payments for 4 to 6 years. You re in the exp tree forum so you likely know what you are doing I m assuming. If you wait past this spring and next spring, so on and so on, you see peers passing you up and you re always tired and fun starts to wane. Good luck, be safe. P.S. insurance prob have to incl collision bcs financing around 1000-per yr. and registration is negligable. Maint has a lot to do w/ if you let others run it that aren tpaying for it.


----------



## BranchWalker74 (Mar 8, 2007)

treevet said:


> From what you orig posted you already have a truck and chipper. I think you are ready for a bucket truck. You ve got advice on what to buy. You have the desire and imo that is the next most intelligent posession for your growth. You could buy a real nice used 55' for 25 to 30 k range (I know I could and have). Put 5 or 10 down and what increase in your revenue from this purchase you will easily make the payments for 4 to 6 years. You re in the exp tree forum so you likely know what you are doing I m assuming. If you wait past this spring and next spring, so on and so on, you see peers passing you up and you re always tired and fun starts to wane. Good luck, be safe. P.S. insurance prob have to incl collision bcs financing around 1000-per yr. and registration is negligable. Maint has a lot to do w/ if you let others run it that aren tpaying for it.



You really make it sound like something I can do. You seem like a positive thinker. Late in the winter this site needs more like you. If I weren't buying a new self propelled stump grinder this spring, I would defiantly get a bucket this season. It does seem like this time of the year is the best time to get a good price on equipment.

I am not hung up on just the forestry package anymore. It seems like the rear, over center mount is a good choice also. Especially it being lighter for back yard work. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Amber (Nov 23, 2010)

You might consider getting a reconditioned bucket truck instead of just a used one. You can get a nicer truck that passes INSPECTION for a lot lower price than new (and lots of used if you find the right place). Be careful paying under 15k for one if the boom is lower than 32'. You pay for what you get in this case... Believe me, you really don't want to get stuck 50' in the air. 

Good luck and let us know what you get! Post pics!opcorn:


----------



## flushcut (Nov 23, 2010)

BranchWalker74 said:


> Now to think about it, you guys are right. The safety issue is very important to me. My father was badly injured about 20 years ago when the boom broke on a bucket truck he was using. The company he was working for always bought the cheapest equipment they could find. I don't want to turn into that sort of company. What I am thinking is if I spend 30 k on a bucket truck, why not spend 50k on a track mounted machine like a spider lift. That way it can get into back yards, and the maintenance cost will be much lower. I was just hoping to get something cheaper for a couple of years, but now I think it may be a bad idea.



The mini track lifts that I have priced(MLE) new are $150,000 so good luck! You may want to look into Nifty Lifts as well the SD series.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 23, 2010)

This thread is almost 4 years old. He probably has a bucket by now.
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Nov 23, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> This thread is almost 4 years old. He probably has a bucket by now.
> Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 23, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> This thread is almost 4 years old. He probably has a bucket by now.
> Jeff



Oh, Amber's just tryin' to make a sale. Let her be. lol. There's still some good info in this thread though. It's making me rethink my 20K bucket idea.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 24, 2010)

treevet said:


> maint has a lot to do w/ if you let others run it that arent paying for it.


 
so very true


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

Yesterday I was reading a thread somewhere where the guy pulls over a big wood top with an aluminum block he sent up a knot that stuck in it.

When someone pointed that out to him...his reply was..."wasn't my block if you know what I mean "

Don't think I'd want him running my buckets or crane or chipper, etc.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 24, 2010)

:agree2:
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 24, 2010)

:agree2:

I seen that too, I know those blocks are tough, but to do that? I dunno, think it could jack it up pretty easy


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2010)

could do internal damage and no one knows about it that uses it later


----------

